# My cat isn't eating - help needed please



## Arzada (11 August 2020)

My cat had both thyroid glands removed last Tuesday and came home on Wednesday. I suspect she didn't eat at the vets so she hadn't eaten from 2000 hrs on Monday evening. She demolished her wet food and ate again on Thursday. She's never really been keen on wet food usually just licking off the gravy and eating a little bit of the meat. But she always ate her ad lib dry food and wasn't fussy with this but now won't eat it all. So it all now depends on her eating wet food. Friday and Saturday morning she just licked off the gravy and didn't eat anything. Saturday afternoon she ate about half a can of tuna and a bit more in the evening. Sunday and Monday she only licked off the gravy. I've tried lots of different flavours. I'm going to the shop in a moment to get a variety of cat soups and tins of a variety of fish. And anything else that looks tempting. I'll ring the vet later.

I'm very upset seeing her like this as I thought the operation was for the best. Looking for any suggestions on how to tempt her to eat. Thank you.


----------



## Keith_Beef (11 August 2020)

Arzada said:



			Looking for any suggestions on how to tempt her to eat. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Does she usually keep her appetite when the weather gets really hot?


----------



## Roxylola (11 August 2020)

Does she have to eat wet food only now due to the op? Is that permanent or just temporary? If it's temporary I think I'd be asking about switching back to dry, or even soaking dry food, surely that's better than nothing


----------



## Arzada (11 August 2020)

Keith_Beef said:



			Does she usually keep her appetite when the weather gets really hot?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks KB that's a good point. I guess so but probably not to this extent.


----------



## Arzada (11 August 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Does she have to eat wet food only now due to the op? Is that permanent or just temporary? If it's temporary I think I'd be asking about switching back to dry, or even soaking dry food, surely that's better than nothing
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Roxylola apologies I didn't make it clear.  There is dry food down at all times and there still is but she hasn't touched it since she came home last Wednesday. Currently 5 varieties down and not one touched. The only thing she will touch is the gravy/broth on wet food but not the fish/meat itself.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 August 2020)

If you have a feeling that something is wrong, trust it and talk to the vet.


----------



## Roxylola (11 August 2020)

Oh, that's a pain. Can you make a broth, or buy bone broth? Or try a raw for cats type food? Cat milk?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (11 August 2020)

I would give her something tempting but fairly plain, e.g poached chicken or white fish.  But yes, I would definitely be calling the vet.  Does she seem to be behaving normally in other respects? Is she sleeping in odd places or hiding away?  This can indicate pain or distress, so anything you can think of that's unusual you should mention to the vet.  Let us know what the vet says, I hope Kitty is ok.


----------



## Amymay (11 August 2020)

Sounds like she needs a visit to the vets. Does she have a temperature, is she listless?


----------



## Chippers1 (11 August 2020)

You could also try the "soup" type food? They're not complete so shouldn't be fed long term but they're quite tempting for fussy eaters (just ask my cat...) other than that you could try a different texture of food such as the mousse or pate types?


----------



## cobgoblin (11 August 2020)

She's probably a bit sore when swallowing.. You could try liquidising the wet food.


----------



## Arzada (11 August 2020)

Thanks everyone for your help. I feel less alone. 

I have come back with a load of soups, broths etc. She licked the broth and ate approx one teaspoon of the tuna/prawn meat. 

I've just spoken to the head vet nurse who looked after her last week and reassuringly she remembers my cat etc. We're going in to see the vet this afternoon at 1530 and if necessary they will keep her in. Thanks so much everyone. I'll update later.


----------



## Shady (11 August 2020)

It can take a couple of weeks for the cat to normalize again but I think Cobgoblin might be on the right track and she is uncomfortable eating, and the reason she ate so well at first was probably due to pain meds being given after surgery and before you picked her up.
I would talk to the vet


----------



## Shady (11 August 2020)

Arzada said:



			Thanks everyone for your help. I feel less alone.

I have come back with a load of soups, broths etc. She licked the broth and ate approx one teaspoon of the tuna/prawn meat.

I've just spoken to the head vet nurse who looked after her last week and reassuringly she remembers my cat etc. We're going in to see the vet this afternoon at 1530 and if necessary they will keep her in. Thanks so much everyone. I'll update later.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this as I posted
Good idea Arzada. Yes please keep us posted. xxx


----------



## Pinkvboots (11 August 2020)

My cat was really not eating after an operation vet told me to feed liver most cats can't resist it.


----------



## Ownedby4horses (11 August 2020)

Plain chicken can be a very good idea, our vets always recommended it for a cat feeling under the weather after surgery. Hope all is well x


----------



## Keith_Beef (11 August 2020)

Or... don't feed your cat, but leave some food where your cat can get to it, but she thinks that she's stealing it.

Stolen food always tastes better, to a cat.


----------



## Scotsbadboy (11 August 2020)

Raw food.


----------



## Bellasophia (11 August 2020)

Hills a/ d Cans ,are specially prepared high calorie puree food for dogs and cats in convalescence..would be perfect for your cat with a sore throat,post op.
ive used it for a sick dog who wont eat,even put on the finger and balled into the mouth( onto the palate) will be enough to get calories in ,until the dog or cat regains it’s appetite.


----------



## Blanche (11 August 2020)

My cats all love raw tripe. You can get bags of frozen free flow tripe from a pet shop, you can then just take out what you need.


----------



## Arzada (11 August 2020)

We're back from the vet. They couldn't find anything wrong and she was given a tablet and steroid injection to stimulate her appetite. She has eaten a small amount of her dry food and about 2/3rds sachet of broth with mashed tuna and prawn. Fingers crossed this continues. 

Meantime I'll look at the food options suggested the Hills a/d cans, liver and tripe. 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Lindylouanne (11 August 2020)

It’s always a worry when they won’t eat so I’m glad she is feeling a bit better and the vet is happy with her progress. 

None of my cats will eat the Hills prescription, not even my yard cats and they usually eat anything so try a tin and see how she gets on with it. I’m now feeding all the very expensive wasted I/D and K/D to my chickens who love it 🙄


----------



## fiwen30 (11 August 2020)

Seconding the Hills a/d cans, they worked wonders at keeping weight on my terminally ill cat, and the texture is super easy and palatable for them. I hope your wee one is feeling better in herself soon.


----------



## Arzada (12 August 2020)

fiwen30 said:



			Seconding the Hills a/d cans, they worked wonders at keeping weight on my terminally ill cat, and the texture is super easy and palatable for them. I hope your wee one is feeling better in herself soon.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks fiwen30 we both had a good night. She's so much better and has eaten and drunk normally overnight. She's just had a gravy and bit of meat breakfast and is now lying out in the garden. Stitches come out on Friday


----------



## fiwen30 (14 August 2020)

How is she doing Arzada? Did her vet trip today for the stitches go ok?


----------



## Arzada (14 August 2020)

fiwen30 said:



			How is she doing Arzada? Did her vet trip today for the stitches go ok?
		
Click to expand...

We're just back post stitch removal and all is good. She's still eating well which is such a relief and she's well in herself. Thank you for thinking of us.


----------

